# Petco/Petsmart/LFS finds?



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I love bargain shopping and I love finding quality things for cheap! So I am wondering what spectacular finds you have found at your local Petco/Petsmart/LFS? I just love seeing what has sneaked by the breeders and ended up in a petstore!!! For some reason this just fascinates me!

Here are my guys fro my local Petco. I know I have asked this previously, but are you sure my red iridescent guy isn't a dragon?? I just keep hoping he's grown into one  

Please share your finds with me!!!

The guy who started it all, Gipper:


Couldn't resist this guy's eyes (and his tail is changing colors from clear to raspberry!!). Piglet:



Bumble: Love his color!



Dane: his tanzanite coloring matches the tanzanite in my engagement ring (my favorite color!)



Bubbles: Constantly blows a bubble nest, and is ALWAYS doing the Betta Butt Wiggle as i call it (protecting his territory). He is REALLY shiny but he paces the back of the tank under the filter so couldn't get a good close up.





And my favorite color combo - Cielo!!




I want to see your Pet Store finds!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Fish and Freddie aren't all that spectacular. Blue Jeans is a great example of the vt standards of the EHBBC (the IBC doesn't have VT standards)









Damon is just a find because you never see butterfly VTs in my neck of the woods .


----------



## Hidr (Feb 15, 2010)

Petsmart last weekend.










Walmart 9 months ago.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

wow, 1fish - that guy is beautiful!! And he totally does look like a pair of comfortable blue jeans!!

i almost forgot my most impressive petco find, Wally!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I haven't had much luck with my 'fancy' bettas. :-?

First I had Felix, who was a pure yellow CT. 










Sarpedon, black CT that died a couple of days after this picture...










Dmitri, who also died soon after this.










Though on the bright side, I still have Roald Dahl!










And my favourite boy, Renard!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, renard is beautiful! What happened to the other guys??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, you all know who I'm going to post....


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

drool.... i still love that guy!!! i want to find one like that..


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am so in love with Walley! EVerytime I see him I think of a beautiful angel floating along...:-D


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 6 that I thought were excellent finds. I love finding mutts or weird colored ones.  I don't know how to write after the pictures, so the first picture is Indy my mustard gas CT. I got him at Petco and he was in the way back. The second fish is Mercury my dragon delta who I got at a family run pet store. The third fish is Poseidon my CT who I got at Walmart and he had NO coloring and within a couple hours of putting him in the tank he brightened up so much. ;-) The fourth fish is Romeo my HM. I got him at Petco and my dad thought he was ugly because he didn't have much color but now it's his favorite fish.lol :roll: The fifth fish is Orchid my dragon delta. I got him at the same pet store as Mercury. Last but not least is Valentino my VT. I got him at a mall and he was in the smallest cup. His tail has gotten sooo long. It reminds me of a horses tail.lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

really pretty bettas


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> Wow, renard is beautiful! What happened to the other guys??


Thank you!

Felix, I think, got stuck under his decoration and died. Sarpedon was always sick-he had fungus, bloating, pop-eye...yeah. Dmitri wasn't very healthy either, but he was making some progress. But during that time we had some construction on my street, and out water got contaminated. Killed another one of my boys too.


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

and i think you all knew i was going to post melly lol i love him sooo much, he's like my baby xD :










this picture is my desktop background <3

and i added more gem gellies to the back of his tank, he's just gotten used to them. he's spoiled 










lots of color!


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

PETCO BTW! lol. wasnt even looking for a betta when i saw him.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

@ Avoftw: Gem gellies? What do those do for the betta? lol I'm curious


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

they give him something to look at when im at school LOL and its his home, makes it look pretty duhhh


----------

